# حساب حجوم ومساحات بعض الإشكال الهندسية



## أبو أنس 2007 (18 يوليو 2007)

برنامج لحساب حجوم ومساحات بعض الإشكال الهندسية لعلكم تجدون الفائدة 

رابط التحميل:


----------



## مورتي (18 يوليو 2007)

مشكور اخي برنامج جميل 
بدايه موفقه انشا الله


----------



## عصام الدوي (22 يوليو 2007)

Jazakom Allah khairan 
essam


----------



## Mr.F (27 يوليو 2007)

الله يجزاك خير اخوي ابو انس برنامج رااااااااااااائع


----------



## امير العراق (29 يوليو 2007)

جزاك الله عنا وعن المهندسين العرب خير الجزاء


----------



## محمد سمير وحيد (31 يوليو 2007)

الله يجزاك خير اخوي ابو انس برنامج رااااااااااااائع


----------



## محمود بن حسين (27 يناير 2008)

أين البرنامج


----------



## بوهاجر (2 فبراير 2008)

وين البرنامج


----------



## Ahmedhamza (5 يونيو 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## المستقصي (21 يونيو 2008)

الغالي أبو أنس :
كل الشكر لك ولكن رابط التحميل لايعمل أرجو إعادة التحميل مع الشكر الجزيل


----------



## alialoosh (16 أكتوبر 2009)

الرابط لا يعمل


----------



## samirgad (16 أكتوبر 2009)

ارانى والعلم كطفل يقف على شاطئ بحر سحيق يفرح بما يلقيه من اليوقيت واللالئ


----------



## مهندس المحبة (29 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا أخي الكريم على المشاركة ولكن الرابط لايعمل وسوف يغلق الموضوع لحين تعديل الرابط ...


----------

